# Legend Of Zelda OoT



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

In the nintendo 64 game orcarina of time there are the:
Zoras
Gorons

Ok

wat ones do u think are beter??


i think the Gorons are


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoras.

Fish People = <>< = Win


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

Rock people win XD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Rock people win XD


Rocks stay still.

Fish Swim.

SOOOOOOO.....  

Movement = Win.   <small><small><small><small><small>Even though rocks make good pets...</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Whats that? Monster o_o


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Whats that? Monster o_o


no they are people u meet

gorons are in death mountain 

zoras are in zoras domain


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

but rocks can squash


----------



## Placktor (Apr 8, 2009)

but how do they move so they can squash people....unless zoras pick them up!!!!
zOmg Zoras PWN!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

Zora Link>Goron Link
I think it's basically the same in OoT.


----------



## Wish (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoras.

Gorons have a fat ass. XD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> zOmg Zoras PWN!


:3

*Hi Fives*


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

but gorons 

u can rub thier tummy


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

and gorons can roll insted of swiming thatz beter


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> but gorons
> 
> u can rub thier tummy


...
Well gorons travel faster on land when rolling, have great strength, are immune to fire, but can't get out of water due to weight.

Zoras are very fast in water with an eletric barrier thing, have fins that can be used as blades, are very flexible and very mobile, but are weak to extreme heat.

Btw, don't double post, use edit.


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

gorons rule


----------



## Resonate (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> and gorons can roll insted of swiming thatz beter


Well Zoras can win a fishing contest.  =P

They just Pwn period.


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

well
gorons would win a rolling race


----------



## Placktor (Apr 8, 2009)

lol a rolling race???


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

yep the would smash all the rocks in thier way 
why zoras will be stuck at the rocks


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

dose anyone else like gorons or is it just me ???


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

U must like gorons somone??


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 9, 2009)

I was gonna say zora but they are ugly. But Gorons are uglier so i say zora FTW.


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorons arnt ugly there cute


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorons 4 life!!!


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

Zora


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorons!!!!


----------



## Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

No Zora


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorons eat rocks

that's good enough for me


----------



## Hal (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you seen the way they look and how slow they are.

Edit:


----------



## Fontana (Apr 10, 2009)

Gorons because you can smack them


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 10, 2009)

i like both of em! 
but Zora the most...


----------



## goronking (Apr 11, 2009)

Gorons like tummy rubs


----------



## Nightray (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the Zora's, But I like the zoras In majora's mask xD


----------



## smasher (Apr 12, 2009)

Deku Scrub FTW!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gorons are my choice because they are awesome in TP.

Umm... Goron King, I believe you forgot the Kokiris and the Geurudos.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 12, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>GORONS!</big></big></big></big>


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the Zoras better.


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 13, 2009)

Neither, I hate them both.
Hylians are much better.


----------



## goronking (Apr 14, 2009)

Gorons are so big and best!!


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

Wats so good about zoras all they do is swim


----------



## fitzy (Apr 15, 2009)

gorons...


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

zoras suk


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Zoras


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorons!!!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorons can smash but stay still


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

all that zoras do is swim


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

^^movement is better i think!^^


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2009)

but gorons are faster at moving than zoras...

and gorons are cuter


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Apr 15, 2009)

I THINK I PREFER....

Solid Snake.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> but gorons are faster at moving than zoras...
> 
> and gorons are cuter


Lawl  ^_^


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorons roll around


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Ya i change my mind gorons are better!


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

I still like dekus....


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Ya i change my mind gorons are better!


GOOD BOY

gorons are good at giving hugs and they are so innocent


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

ANd they Eat ROCKS!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your like my MOM lawl!


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> ANd they Eat ROCKS!


yes they do because theyre awesome and they love children  ^_^


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! ^_^  ^_^  ^_^


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

Dekus shoot nuts though!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah^^ lawl


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Dekus shoot nuts though!


but when you wear the mask, you only shoot bubbles T_T


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! fail T_T


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......lol......
BUT!

You can shoot down baloon with pictures of majoras mask on it with the bubbles!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

Gorons like it wen u rub there tummy


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 17, 2009)

Neither.

I like neither of those tribes.
Kokiri FTW!!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 17, 2009)

Cuckoos

They're chickens you can use as parachutes!


----------



## goronking (Apr 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 17, 2009)

ZORAAAAS

cuz they can use

theyre arm fins

as boomerangs.




awesomeness


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 17, 2009)

GORONS FTW!


----------



## Nedrian (Apr 17, 2009)

i really liked the zoras <3 i've always been into things that can swim, lol. if i could choose to be able to breathe underwater or fly, it would be to breathe underwater.


----------



## goronking (Apr 18, 2009)

Goron rule


----------



## seangames (Apr 23, 2009)

zora would win,
all he would have to do is jump into water, the goron would sink like a rock!


----------



## Fontana (Apr 23, 2009)

seangames said:
			
		

> zora would win,
> all he would have to do is jump into water, the goron would sink like a rock!


gorons are faster on land though


----------



## goronking (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorons like it wen u rub thier tummi


----------



## Fontana (Apr 27, 2009)

gorons like woolga


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

Zora's FTW!


----------



## goronking (May 4, 2009)

Gorons like to sumo wrestle


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2009)

Zora's...


You Should Add A Poll, It Would Make It Easier. (Just Giving Advice)


----------



## goronking (May 21, 2009)

shut up ac dude


----------



## goronking (May 22, 2009)

gorons r sexy and i would kiss one


----------



## Tyrai (May 22, 2009)

How could you forget the little plant people? Deku's are they?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

I like both, they each have their wins and fails D:


----------



## Demolator40 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kokiri=Win  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## goronking (Jul 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I like both, they each have their wins and fails D:


NO!!  goron dont fail ever!!


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 22, 2009)

was it really necessary to bump this


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Drink some Chateau Romani, turn Goron, and start rolling around.  Gorons FTW.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 22, 2009)

Zora's look like ugly, anorexic aliens from some *censored.2.0*hole somewhere, with stuck up personalities.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorons are epic and full of win.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

Zoras.

I would pick Dekus XD


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

how culd you not like this 






look how sexi it is


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

I still prefer zoras XD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















http://www.zeldawiki.org/Zora</div>


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

ewww y did u hav to put that many of zoras but look how cute gorons are 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Zachary (Jul 23, 2009)

I like Gorons. But I love the Ocarina even more. <3

(I have to buy one soon...)


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the zoras more than the gorons, I don't hate the gorons.. They have some love xD
But the zoras.. Got at the love.. lol


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

How culd u like a big walkin talkin fish and not like a fat cute goron?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> How culd u like a big walkin talkin fish and not like a fat cute goron?


What ever you say will not make me change my mind about zoras xDD


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok tell em the truth would u ratha hug a giant slimey fish or a big fat boulder?


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorons = Rock type
Zoras = Water type
Zoras = Own Gorons =)
Gorons = roll into Zoras
Zoras = squashed =)
Gorons = win.


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Gorons = Rock type
> Zoras = Water type
> Zoras = Own Gorons =)
> Gorans = roll into Zoras
> ...


yes exactly true :gyroidsideways:


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 23, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Gorons = Rock type
> Zoras = Water type
> Zoras = Own Gorons =)
> Gorons = roll into Zoras
> ...


Zoras jump into water, drown all Gorons.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoras


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think the Gorons are the best!


----------



## djman900 (Jul 23, 2009)

wow made april 8 08 :/ i like both


----------



## meshach (Jul 23, 2009)

zoras they rule


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

Why do Dekus have to be left out?


----------



## Fontana (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Why do Dekus have to be left out?


Because this is OoT not MM.


----------



## goronking (Jul 24, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well u do see dekus in OoT soo ahhh but its onli between goron and zoras


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Fine.

Zoras because swimming is better then rolling.
Plus, you never fight Zoras, peace ftw


----------



## Conor (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm Zoras


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Fine.
> 
> Zoras because swimming is better then rolling.
> Plus, you never fight Zoras, peace ftw


You fight weird versions of them on LoZPH. Yes I have looked it up, it's true.


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

yes you do fight zoras, there are called zora warrior and i love to kill them


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

Zora.


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

no! zoras suk    

and goron are sexi


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

No, Zora's are more badassier than Goron.


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Yes, Goron's are more badassier than Zora's.


i know  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> yes you do fight zoras, there are called zora warrior and i love to kill them


Roflcopter. Me too :0 .


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good on ya mate :gyroidsideways: 

but its best wen you sumo wrestle gorons :veryhappy:


----------



## Fontana (Jul 25, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bu they don't play a very big role in OoT.


----------



## goronking (Jul 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes very tru <_<


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 27, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't love to kill them. :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Suaure (Jul 27, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME! I LOVE ZORAS! GORONS CAN GO TO HELL!


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

If i have to choose one I'd pick the Zoras because they look cooler. But KOKIRI=WIN!!!


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorans, they are mucsular and have the prettyiest purple eyes


----------



## Aoi (Sep 13, 2009)

I love Zoras. They are so beautiful


----------



## Fontana (Sep 13, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u.


----------

